# 3mb slot red



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

so after a long day at school and football practice me and a buddy went out to project greenshore area and castnetted half a dozen baits, lys and pins. Got the baits out and right away they were being bumped and pulled. I had the pinfish get drilled and then dropped so i reeled it in and saw that he was beaten up bad:doh so i tossed him back out there and with in 10 seconds i was on. A couple minutes later he was in It was a good way to end the day.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

way to go.. hopefully the fish are starting to turn back on now with this high pressure moving out


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Here you go. Nice Red.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch.......How long is he??


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

25 inches on the dot


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, Somebody's gonna be eatin good soon:clap


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

:clap :clap :clap So U found my spot!!!!! :clap :clap :clap :usaflag


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Good job. Ill PRobably see you out there some time .


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice job. When do we eat?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

NIce job. Thats a pretty fish.:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lookin red. my boy caught one 27" late last nite there. It sure was good on the grill today.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Great red! Congrats man...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet red. I went yesterday but got tired of the off and on rain so I left around 9ish. Good job man!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Looking Red Congrats:clap


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

PerfectSlot red! Gotta love it when a plan comes together.:clap


----------

